# Have I missed anything?.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We normally clear off to Spain and Portugal during Jan, Feb, March where we wild camp in Mequnenza Spain for a month and then stay at Markadia in Portugal for 2 months.

But this year we have given it a miss as we have spent a lot of money on our static caravan at the coast.

My question is have we missed anything or has the weather been pants?. :? :roll: :lol:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

All I can say is Valencia has been freezing since mid Jan
Barcelona was covered in snow last week.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

hogan said:


> Barcelona was covered in snow last week.


and they had more snow yesterday.

peedee


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Pants is the word had 2 weeks and it rained or snowed nearly every day Jeffro


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Ray you missed nothing this year! We spent 6 weeks on Camping Almafra nr Benidorm from 18th jan first 2 weeks weather was great sun and up to 28 on a couple of days. Then was very changeable one day in upper teens next down to 9 with cold wind and showers.
People where coming back from Portugal because the weather was so bad. Someone told me they where letting water out of some of the barragems as they are full.

On the way back stopped to see some friends at Flix and the Ebro was in flood with all gates on the road bridge open, would have needed 6oz sea grip lead to hold bottom. Saw no one fishing.

Next day drove through Fraga to Mequinenza and Caspe, only one person fishing on the Segre from the arm that juts out just above the town. Other than that saw no one else fishing.
Now back home and have started putting a bit of bait into lake today! hard water 11 acre with 7 carp.

Had 20 kg base mix arrive today so will be busy rolling boilies tomorrow. :roll: 

Bet you missed that centrally heated shower block this year :lol: 

Steve


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ray,

Just got back from 6 weeks in Camping Olhao, I'm not saying it was bad, but the animals were lined up two by two.......


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It was PANTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

( but bet it was warmer than the UK :wink: )
Lynda


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pants*



savannah said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It was PANTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Just no pleasing some people, it will be too bluddy hot next! :wink:

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> We normally clear off to Spain and Portugal during Jan, Feb, March where we wild camp in Mequnenza Spain for a month and then stay at Markadia in Portugal for 2 months.
> 
> ...


An internet connection!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

savannah said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It was PANTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


but you can always dress to keep warm, much more difficult and expensive to keep cool :lol:

peedee


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Pants*

[quote="teemyob

Just no pleasing some people, it will be too bluddy hot next! :wink:

TM[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Well......it was nearly BIKINI weather HERE today 8O 8O and hotting up next week 8) 8) 
( HOWEVER.........the REAL good weather is guaranteed for the day after my departure for the UK :roll: :roll: )

Lynda


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*cool*



peedee said:


> savannah said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


There is always that big swimming pool know as the med, or the lakes or the local pool, big fan, sombrero?

TM


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Maybe you haven't missed anything if you've been before, but we'd never visited Portugal and no one told us how lovely and relaxing it would be. Just spent a week or so around Tomar and found so many things to do in that lovely area we will have to return.
We're sure you'll be back again.
CandA


----------

